# Drehrichtungsumkehr Gleichstrommotor



## settelma (10 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich versuchs mal.

Ich habe mir eine Rollandensteuerung mit einer SPS gebastelt. Funktioniert auch alles bestens. Der Rolladenmotor hat 2 Drähte. Ich muss zum hoch bzw. runterfahren der Rollos also umpolen. Hab ich gemacht mittels 2 Relais und 2 Ausgängen der SPS. Da ich diese Sache aber öffters brauche habe ich keine Lust jedesmal diesen ja doch relativ aufwendigen Verdrahtungsaufwand zu betreiben. Ausserdem schauts im Schaltschrank nicht gerade schön aus.
Gibts denn nicht ein fertiges kompaktes Modul mit dem ich speziell für 2 Draht Gleichstrommotoren diese Funktions schon fertig umgesetzt habe.
Hab schon das Internet durchgeschaut finde aber nicht.
Sowas wird doch öfter verwendet oder, da muss es doch was geben.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Mobi (10 Januar 2011)

Was du suchst, ist ein Wendelastrelais.
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2980555

Mit welcher Spannung arbeitet denn der Motor?


----------



## settelma (11 Januar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.

Motor ist 24V Gleichstrommotor ( 2 Adern ).

Gruß Markus


----------



## Mobi (11 Januar 2011)

Und wieviel Ampere zieht der?


----------



## settelma (11 Januar 2011)

Ich hab grad den Link von dir angeschaut.
Ist ja genau das was ich brauche. Vielen Dank. Hat mir echt geholfen.

Der Motor zieht ca 300mA.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Mobi (11 Januar 2011)

Na dann reicht es ja völlig aus.


----------

